# Cheapskate's coffee setup



## Shayeskingston (Nov 7, 2019)

Quite happy for only a £70 spend to date, would love to upgrade to a real espresso machine at some point!


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

If you spend much time on this forum your budget will skyrocket! I speak from experience.


----------



## Shayeskingston (Nov 7, 2019)

I can definitely see it going that way, not a big fan of the inconsistency i have at the moment and I'm sure the only way around that is upgrades


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm on a Delonghi Dedica and hand grinder and definitely have upgraditus, not helped by this forum. One thing I did that seems to have improved things is got a non pressurised basket which means I can grind finer without it choking up.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Shayeskingston said:


> Quite happy for only a £70 spend to date, would love to upgrade to a real espresso machine at some point!
> 
> View attachment 37835


 A person's coffee set up is their castle!..er...something like that. Looks amazing for £70. Like Grumble said if you hang around here you'll be looking at going from that to a £1600 set up in about a month. My advice, target either the second hand market, get a used Gaggia Classic, or wait until Black Friday in November and see what comes up there. I saved about £200 doing that last year (on my Sage BE, my first machine).


----------



## Shayeskingston (Nov 7, 2019)

Yes I am probably planning on doing that, I'm new aroudn here butthere do appear to be lots of used Classic's around on this forum (although they do feel a bit cliché!)

I will just have to keep my eyes open


----------



## Chalkey275 (Apr 20, 2020)

The good thing about the Gaggia Classics is the "Mod-ability" to improve your shots (OPV mod, PIDs, Pressure profiling/Dimmer etc etc etc) which won't cost you the earth but will give you the control you dream of.


----------



## stevy6 (Oct 31, 2016)

Very similar to my set up, I'm a krupps grinder though, and white version of the Daulit, spending most of my time dreweling over the setups on here and dreaming of a hand pull pavoni.


----------



## McPhie (May 19, 2020)

Got the exact same machine currently, although mainly using it for the milk frother atm. You using the pressurised basket or tried it with a non-pressurised one?


----------



## Shayeskingston (Nov 7, 2019)

McPhie said:


> Got the exact same machine currently, although mainly using it for the milk frother atm. You using the pressurised basket or tried it with a non-pressurised one?


 I've not tried it with a non pressurised basket, seems like its not likely worth the time and effort as the machine is just generally a bit annoying. Saving up and looking to upgrade sometime later!


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Shayeskingston said:


> I've not tried it with a non pressurised basket, seems like its not likely worth the time and effort as the machine is just generally a bit annoying. Saving up and looking to upgrade sometime later!


 While my Gaggia is down for repairs, I'm drinking coffee from my Dedica with an unpressurised basket. It's a cheap and low effort change that just needs a new basket to reverse. If you have a good grinder, it's worth it.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello fellow Kingstonight! I love your modest Castle - you haven't wasted a load of money on a beans to cup machine, you are learning your art the correct and proper way.


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Shayeskingston said:


> I've not tried it with a non pressurised basket, seems like its not likely worth the time and effort as the machine is just generally a bit annoying. Saving up and looking to upgrade sometime later!


 Almost no effort involved. As allikat said as long as you can grind fine enough it's a big upgrade.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

That is a jolly decent set up for £70!


----------



## Boxerman33 (Jul 2, 2019)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> That is a jolly decent set up for £70!


 was about to say the same, that grinder must be worth double that!!


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

grumble said:


> I'm on a Delonghi Dedica and hand grinder and definitely have upgraditus, not helped by this forum. One thing I did that seems to have improved things is got a non pressurised basket which means I can grind finer without it choking up.


 Have to say the same. If it's running a pressurised basket, see if you can get hold of a non pressurised basket for your machine. Shouldn't be too pricey and it'll make the world of difference.



BlackCatCoffee said:


> That is a jolly decent set up for £70!


 Absolutely!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I started off with a Dolce Gusto a mate gave me. It was a freebie that his wife got from Nestles. Then I was given a Dualit Espressivo from a neighbour after his builders covered it in crap.. That's when the rabbit hole started getting deeper... :classic_rolleyes:

Do yourself a favour, remortgage the house, buy an EK43s and Londinium and save the pain and cost of upgrading several times. :classic_laugh:


----------

